# Charging Cable For Slide/awning Remote



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Apparantly we were dumb when we bought our brand new 2016 298RE and didn't think to ask about the charging cable for the remote control for the awning, awning LED light and the slides and now the remote needs to be charged and when we looked for the cable in our folder with all the manuals and etc. there was no cable. Does anyone know where we can get one, Camping World is little help. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

